
Shrink Your Raspberry Pi 3 into a 40x25mm SoM (2019) - phsilva
https://www.arducam.com/shrink-your-raspberry-pi-into-a-40x25mm-somsystem-on-module/
======
enragedcacti
Archive Link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200116195750/https://www.arduc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200116195750/https://www.arducam.com/shrink-
your-raspberry-pi-into-a-40x25mm-somsystem-on-module/)

~~~
ourcat
Here's also a short Youtube video from that page

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btuou0nAbak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btuou0nAbak)

------
rmoriz
I still prefer the Texas Instruments approach starting with the BeagleBoard by
offering the SoC to the market. I understand that RPi is subsidized but it
also limits the use cases in commercial appliances besides the compute module.

~~~
pathartl
For sure. I wish they'd make a CM4 :/

~~~
joezydeco
Try the OSD335x.

[https://octavosystems.com/octavo_products/osd335x-sm/](https://octavosystems.com/octavo_products/osd335x-sm/)

------
thomas536
Can anyone compare the differences between this and the compute modules?

~~~
Dustin_F
RPI is good in terms of the ecosystem and software packages more like Apple,
modified from Linux something is the close source. The downside of the compute
module is the bulky unreliable connector, form of factor. Arducam's SOM3 seems
like an alternate solution to CM3, Keeping the minimum magic parts from RPI,
and allows you to maximize your design capabilities. It also simplifies the
design as well (2 layers PCB). Unfortunately, it looks like they have a
problem getting it into mass production, and you have to contact them for such
customization services. And they minified the first-gen RPi too.

~~~
thomas536
Thanks!

------
vladsanchez
Slashdotted! Error establishing a database connection

